
Supertux on X11(unity7) vs. Mir(unity8) - reddotX
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVhlunj1Evk
======
ferrari8608
It doesn't really seem like a decent comparison when you look at the comments
and read that he used two different graphics drivers for the comparison.
Proprietary for the first demo, open source nouveau for the second (which I
suppose is more impressive considering their differences, but anyway). Anyone
know why that is?

~~~
reddotX
\+ 2 recorders.

X11 SimpleScreenRecorder

Mir mirscreencast | ffmpeg

------
anonbanker
This would be more interesting if Mir was being compared to Wayland.

